# The BoneMonkey Memorial



## ShadowXP (Aug 1, 2008)

Feels good, man.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

I salute him. Here's hoping he makes another accounts and pretends to be another crazy man who only lives for bacon.


----------



## JPH (Aug 1, 2008)

He'll be back.


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 1, 2008)

Quite frankly, this place needs more lulz. Costello, DO A BARREL ROLL AND SMILE!


----------



## Rayder (Aug 1, 2008)

Anyone know what he did to get banned?


----------



## xJonny (Aug 1, 2008)

He broked some ruals.


----------



## pokemongalaxy (Aug 1, 2008)

Bonemonkey, I will always remember you...
"feels good man"


----------



## xJonny (Aug 1, 2008)

pokemongalaxy said:
			
		

> Bonemonkey, I will always remember you...
> "feels good man"


Wait... 




did you just ejaculate over a mental image of bonemonkey?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 1, 2008)

Spoiler













































































































































*HA HA HA HA ...*


----------



## Rayder (Aug 1, 2008)

So I guess we should call him BanMonkey now?


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 1, 2008)

Not sure what I'm allowed/not allowed to say, so I might as well just say it as it is - BoneMonkey is as far as I know the only user I know of to get the full 100% warning.


----------



## wilddenim (Aug 1, 2008)

Sh! You'll now see another members trying to do a 'BoneMonkey' and get 100% warning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BoneMonkey, it's too bad you got banned, made some bacon cookies and was planning to ask you for your address via PM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I'm sure you'll be back... and louder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 See you around!


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 1, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> He'll be back.



orly?


----------



## ShadowXP (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## DrKupo (Aug 1, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Not sure what I'm allowed/not allowed to say, so I might as well just say it as it is - BoneMonkey is as far as I know the only user I know of to get the full 100% warning.



i had 100% warning on my old account.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 1, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Not sure what I'm allowed/not allowed to say, so I might as well just say it as it is - BoneMonkey is as far as I know the only user I know of to get the full 100% warning.



That's pretty surprising.


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 1, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was a real troll back then. Now I just get trolled in the computer fourm and bitch about it on irc.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 1, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> Sephiroth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome internet life


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 1, 2008)

I am channeling BoneMonkey.

...


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> In this troubled time I just want to thank all my supporters
> here is something from me for the memorial
> 
> * sheds one single manly tear
> ...


----------



## Holaitsme (Aug 1, 2008)

bone monkey will live on using a proxy.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

I support this thread. I was barely getting to know the guy. But at least we got to watch Power Rangers together.... *tear*


----------



## Man18 (Aug 1, 2008)

stole dinos img. now in my sig.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

R4man18 said:
			
		

> stole dinos img. now in my sig.


Its not mine. Its Linkiboys. But whatever thats cool.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 1, 2008)

turns out its bms, he made it.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

Where did you get the "I heart Bacon" sig?


----------



## Man18 (Aug 1, 2008)

google.

link

http://img.printfection.com/14/102652/BH4Hw.jpg


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

haha. I can't believe you actually stumbled on that.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 1, 2008)

i looked for it. the bonemonkey pic over a purple ribbon though looks nice isnt very clever so I googled bacon ribbon.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

poor monkey, he never knew the joy I found.  Manwich with bacon and cheese


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Sigh* Bonemonkey... one of the only members I still remember from when I first joined...


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Aug 1, 2008)

Bonemonkey, you will be missed.


----------



## tomqman (Aug 1, 2008)

To Bonemonkey


----------



## Costello (Aug 1, 2008)

Just for the record, I didn't ban him.
Just for the record, it doesn't matter who banned him.
The staff as a whole acknowledges this decision.


----------



## Osaka (Aug 1, 2008)

ill miss you bonemonkey D= that is, until you come back... you WILL be back


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 1, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Just for the record, it doesn't matter who banned him.



oh, it matters.
I'll _make_ it matter.


----------



## Gore (Aug 1, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DuUuuduuDe!! The wrath!!


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 1, 2008)

We'll crucify the person who banned him! We'll flog him with chains, then pass lots of his clothing around. We'll also get some Sanhedrin to condemn him to death! Hell, maybe we could even put a crown of thorns on his head.


----------



## Whizz (Aug 1, 2008)

Why would you ban BoneMonkey?


----------



## papyrus (Aug 1, 2008)

Y ban? can anyone tell me. We miss BoneMonkey..


----------



## dice (Aug 1, 2008)

re-read the thread, question's already been answered


----------



## Whizz (Aug 1, 2008)

He broke the rules untill he got 100% warning?

That doesn't sound like a proper reason to me.


----------



## Gore (Aug 1, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> He broke the rules untill he got 100% warning?
> 
> That doesn't sound like a proper reason to me.


No one is exempt.
if you were a mod, you'd understand they couldn't just let him slide forever
even if they wanted to
which as the ribbon's in cost's sig they didn't want to do it.


----------



## papyrus (Aug 1, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> re-read the thread, question's already been answered


Sorry, so lazy of me. So  he was banned because of 100% warning huh. Felt sorry for him. Noone is exempted from ban even BoneMonkey.


----------



## BiscuitCookie (Aug 1, 2008)

But what was his last warning for


----------



## Whizz (Aug 1, 2008)

dj_biscuit said:
			
		

> But what was his last warning for



I guess his bad advice thread. Some people can't tell the difference between a joke and serious shit.


----------



## Sinkhead (Aug 1, 2008)

I think he will be back soon. Not sure.


----------



## Gore (Aug 1, 2008)

dj_biscuit said:
			
		

> But what was his last warning for


probably his gizmo_gal picture.. which got deleted


----------



## Whizz (Aug 1, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> I think he will be back soon. Not sure.



What happens if he does?
Will he get banned again?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't worry, there is always BonARmonkey!



Spoiler


----------



## PizzaPasta (Aug 1, 2008)

Come back soon, you foul little beast.


----------



## Westside (Aug 1, 2008)

He'll come back as... BoneHonkey


----------



## ZeD (Aug 1, 2008)

i bet he hasnt relized he has been banned yet! lol as soon as he does he WILL be back (breaking rules again...)


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

I am glad he is gone.All he does is spam the testing area.

Bonemonkey=4chan


----------



## Whizz (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I am glad he is gone.All he does is spam the testing area.
> 
> Bonemonkey=4chan




You're joking, right?


----------



## Costello (Aug 1, 2008)

No one can blatantly violate the rules and not get punished for it.
Not newbs, not regulars, not even staff members...
I liked the guy but he deserved his ban.


----------



## Whizz (Aug 1, 2008)

Ok, but what exactly happened?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> You're joking, right?


No.

I never liked the guy, kay?


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 1, 2008)

The warning system is there for a place. It's too lenient as it is, and he still managed to fill it up. Once you reach 100%, you get banned. His warning has been increased a total of 15 times within the time frame he's been here. It's amazing he's lasted this long honestly.

And to break all your guys hearts and to encourage my death - If he shows up again he's just going to get banned again. So either he makes a new account and hides/acts like he never was BM, or he makes another one and does what he can't resist doing, which makes him an open target.

Doesn't matter how "iconic" or "memorable" a particular member is, if they get banned they still have to get the book smashed over their head. Some people on the staff (Not saying who...) should be able to realize that.


----------



## Gamesphere (Aug 1, 2008)

I didnt know him but wouldn't it be better if he didn't come back? Or came back incognito?

I say this because the ribbon and memorial won't mean nothin no more! It's like Aeris, Padme, or some other character coming back after the death. It ruins the sacrifice XD

/joke- for those who can't detect sarcasm...


----------



## DarkRey (Aug 1, 2008)




----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

I am guessing he will return as a baboon?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I am glad he is gone.All he does is spam the testing area.


wowowowow. how ironic.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah in a way this is sad but it isn't like he wasn't warned enough.

I do hope we see a member named BoneOrangutan in the future though who knows when to cool it at times, the forum needs one IMO.


----------



## ackers (Aug 1, 2008)

Good bye BoneMonkey. God rest your bacon soul.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I am glad he is gone.All he does is spam the testing area.
> 
> Bonemonkey=4chan




isn't spamming inthe testing area allowed? 

you= *insert random insult*


----------



## pilotwangs (Aug 1, 2008)

I miss him,his bacon related jokes made me laugh.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah spamming is allowed, but what he does is pushing the line.

Why do you think he got banned...for his "bad advice" that ticked a bunch of people off.Also he is _very_ annoying.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> .Also he is _very_ annoying.



pot calling the kettle black eh?


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 1, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At least Bonemonkey was funny.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 1, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Truest thing I've read today.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeah he had his moments.

Feels good man.

*Reason for Edit:*_Feels good man._


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 1, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


which part?
the bonemonkey annoying?
or Eternal being a hypocrite?
or bonemonkey being funny?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of the above.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

agree with the Eternal being a hypocrite and annoying and Bonemonkey being funny


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst this is a memorial thread for Bone Monkey. You have no right to be in this thread if your just going to talk badly about him. Your turning into the drunk ex-girlfriend at a funeral yelling at anyone you can about how he left you.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't think this memory will fade away.He will be back *very *soon.

So this is my response to the topic.

He had his moments, but he was annoying, and he will be back obviously sooner or later.


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Don't think this memory will fade away.He will be back *very *soon.
> 
> So this is my response to the topic.
> 
> He had his moments, but he was annoying, and he will be back obviously sooner or later.




yes but unlike him, you *do not* have your moments


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahah so true. Ive yet to seem him some what likable on this forum yet.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 1, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True so true!

He is obviously jealous of bonemonkeys creativity and popularity imho!


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 1, 2008)

I never said I have my moments, or am I "jealous"(?) of him.

Can we drop the subject now.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I never said I have my moments.



At least your not a liar


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 1, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he is, just not this time


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> I never said I have my moments, or am I "jealous"(?) of him.
> 
> Can we drop the subject now.


The question is can you? You were the guy who just came in here and said "I don't like the guy." If you want it dropped just stop posting on this thread. But if you hate the guy that much go make a blog post about him....just not here.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 1, 2008)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Can we drop the subject now.


yeah. this is bonemonkeys thread
not 'bash eternal myst' thread


----------



## dice (Aug 2, 2008)

Whizz said:
			
		

> dj_biscuit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's not the thread but what he said in his first post. That alone wouldn't have caused a ban but a warning increase, which in this case was at 90%. Nothing more to say on that really (especially as it's already been summed up in earlier posts).


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 2, 2008)

Whats IBD gonna be like now? I missed this years one.


----------



## Chopders (Aug 2, 2008)

He was part of GBATemp, now, he is in his history. We'll remember you, your website, your insides, your comics, your threads, your bacons and so many more. Thank you for all the laugh I had with your posts. I don't really write often, but I loved reading your nowhere thoughts in the Testing Area. I can sincerely say that you were a phenomenon in this forum. In my opinion, you did deserve this, you was part of the forum, keep rocking, attack another forum ^^ or create you another character with a new proxy, but it won’t be as good as THE BONEMONKEY.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

Some GBAtemp staff:

killing the testing area since 2007


----------



## King Zargo (Aug 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> podunk1269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See, he does have at least a moment. You are just hating!


----------



## jaz (Aug 2, 2008)

*FEELS BAD MAN*


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 2, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








I wub you.

As fo the people who miss bonemonkey so much.I will talk to him on aim, and see whats his reactions to being banned, and if he has any ideas on coming back.


----------



## Gore (Aug 2, 2008)

posting something you didn't make isn't a moment


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 2, 2008)

BONEMONKEY HAS SOMETHING TO SAY! THESE ARE NOT MY WORDS



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst doesnt talk to me on AIM nor do I even know who he is but he sounds like a tool to me


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 2, 2008)

Yo linkiboy i didn't talk to him, but I have his aim from ScuberSteve 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:Ask him if he is coming back or anything?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 2, 2008)

Also ORC is gonna get petition to unban bonemoneky lol good luck orc

*Posts merged*



			
				Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Yo linkiboy i didn't talk to him, but I have his aim from ScuberSteve


i didnt even read the thread so i have no idea what youre talking about so yeah


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 2, 2008)

Last I checked, this was a Bonemonkey remembrance thread. Not a bash Eternal Myst. So stop.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 2, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Last I checked, this was a Bonemonkey remembrance thread. Not a bash Eternal Myst. So stop.


Were all willing to stop but hes the guy that keeps coming back and basically asking for it. But I stopped so whatever.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Aug 2, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> jumpman17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I guess I was a _little_ harsh with those words.He is a great guy, but uber spamming the testing area is unnecessary, and what he posted about gizmo_gal in his "bad advice thread" was unnecessary as well.


No doubt he will be back.

*
Edit:*Also this is my opinion.Since when do people get bashed/raped at for such...aGh never mind.I stopped caring to finish this post.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nevermind


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

man how can you spam the testing area

that makes no sense


also, whatever mod just deleted those above posts: I saw them before the deletion and did not see anything that would merit an edit :| Please stop being so incredibly touchy about this sort of thing


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 2, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> man how can you spam the testing area
> 
> that makes no sense
> 
> ...


It's called "ignoring the warning given." Testing area or not, flames and general bickering still aren't encouraged or accepted.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 2, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The warning was to stop bashing Eternal Myst. I wasn't bashing him.  I was basically saying if he wanted it to stop he should just ignore this thread. You know something that parents say a lot; "Just ignore the mean kid" (or whatever they would say).


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> man how can you spam the testing area
> 
> that makes no sense
> 
> ...



Bonemonkey was not banned for spamming. I would know, I'm the one who banned him.

I'm also the one who removed the above posts. I said to stop discussing Eternal Mist and I meant it.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand that jumpman gave them a warning (though the "flaming" of eternal myst was only like 5 posts long from what I saw) but then the stuff you/other staff deleted was just them acknowledging that this was going on (though in a sort of brash way). From what I remember they said they would stop.

And we're not allowed to "bicker" or "flame" even in the testing area where stuff isn't really supposed to be taken seriously? Where everything is just for fun?


----------



## jumpman17 (Aug 2, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> I understand that jumpman gave them a warning (though the "flaming" of eternal myst was only like 5 posts long from what I saw) but then the stuff you/other staff deleted was just them acknowledging that this was going on (though in a sort of brash way). From what I remember they said they would stop.
> 
> And we're not allowed to "bicker" or "flame" even in the testing area where stuff isn't really supposed to be taken seriously? Where everything is just for fun?



The Eternal Myst flaming/whatever went on for multiple pages.

And no, you are not allowed to flame anywhere. Even in the testing area. Why would it be okay to be disrespectful of others anywhere? Testing area does not mean no rules area.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

We should have a no rules area!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





That would rule!


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because you shouldn't take anything said in the testing area seriously?

I mean maybe it's that I and most of my friends are usually laid back and don't really care if people on the internet say mean things to us, so maybe I have a skewed vision of how things should be, but that's how I see it and that's how I've always seen it.  From what I remember, back when I first joined up and became active it was closer to my vision, which is partially how I got it in the first place. I have a bad memory for these things, but I remember that there were a lot less deleted posts and locked threads, and testing area and (to an extent) off-topic were a lot funnier and happier. I'm not sure when everything got all happy happy funland we're nice to everyone, but it hasn't really benefited the atmosphere of the site as a whole, in my eyes.

I had more to say but my mother interrupted me halfway through so now I forgot it...Maybe I'll remember later but that's all for this post.


----------



## NeoWoeN (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 2, 2008)

Maybe you don't take things seriously but they sure as hell were.


----------



## aslacker55 (Aug 2, 2008)

OH BoneMonkey, he used to be a really nice person (before he changed his name). He just changed one day and started becoming a hater. I see no reason why he would do so. I did like the guy, he was funny. He does like to push people's buttons and the more attention you gave him, the worst he became. Well I hope that he learns his lesson. You'll be missed


----------



## JPH (Aug 2, 2008)

ride on bonemonkey...ride on


----------



## Gman 101 (Aug 2, 2008)

Let's hold a state funeral for him.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> Let's hold a state funeral for him.



Best idea ever!!!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Aug 2, 2008)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> I support this thread. I was barely getting to know the guy. But at least we got to watch Power Rangers together.... *tear*




yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, it's morphin time good buddy...


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 2, 2008)

It wont be the same without him and It will be more quiet around here. I understand why he was banned by gbatemp staff though they can only put up with so much before they had to ban him we all knew it was coming.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> It wont be the same without him and It will be more quiet around here. I understand why he was banned by gbatemp staff thought they can only put up with so much before they had to ban him we all knew it was coming.



Well im glad a proper english gent showed up to sum things up and make proper sense in this thread!

What with his bowler hat and brolly, pin stripe suit, pie and mash, jellied eels, red double decker and pint of ale he cuts a fine figure of a man imho!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




God save the Queen sir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 good to see you too pingpong  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 However one thing you should know ........... I'm scottish.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 2, 2008)

aslacker55 said:
			
		

> OH BoneMonkey, he used to be a really nice person (before he changed his name).


What was his name before it was BoneMonkey?


----------



## Frog (Aug 2, 2008)

i read somewhere that it was sgadzookie80.


----------



## JPH (Aug 2, 2008)

Frog said:
			
		

> i read somewhere that it was sgadzookie80.


that was his old name


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll probably get  banned next, for saying my opinions of myst


----------



## jaz (Aug 2, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> I have a bad memory for these things, but I remember that there were a lot less deleted posts and locked threads, and testing area and (to an extent) off-topic were a lot funnier and happier. I'm not sure when everything got all happy happy funland we're nice to everyone, but it hasn't really benefited the atmosphere of the site as a whole, in my eyes.


I agree. Every time I enter a thread there's always at least one post deleted with a detailed explanation such as "no". I've been (mostly) lurking GBAtemp everyday for the past 2 years and I have never seen so many deleted posts before


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Aug 2, 2008)

Whats with that generic "NO" reasoning anyway.  It seems as if their was no reason.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 2, 2008)

podunk1269 said:
			
		

> I'll probably get  banned next, for saying my opinions of myst


Myst is an awesome game series so you just may...you just may.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 2, 2008)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh right I didnt know that sorry man!

Im just a tiny american child, I cant be expected to know all the islands that make up London!


----------



## dice (Aug 2, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Some GBAtemp staff:
> 
> killing the testing area since 2007


they created it in the first place... besides, perhaps it's not the staff who's killing the testing area


----------



## podunk1269 (Aug 2, 2008)

petition to unban him started

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=98580


----------



## ScuberSteve (Aug 2, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course...  ScuberSteve is killing it softly...  He's working harder as others try to make it better, but I'll do it faster than anything could make others stronger.  More than ever, every hour after you slow down, I'll make sure that our work is never over.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 2, 2008)

he is lurking somewhere...











in heaven



or hell




let's rock!


----------



## xalphax (Aug 2, 2008)

bonemonkey will be back.... tell me he will be back.... please!


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 2, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well of course the staff created it, and then it went un-messed with for a while. Now most of the good testing area members are gone.


----------



## xcalibur (Aug 2, 2008)

testing area is always messed up
remember the 4chan invasion a little while back?
and then all the horny teens making topics about sex
and before that it was just plain boring for a bit


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 2, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not our fault. Either they left or they've brought it to themselves.


----------



## Psyfira (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh quit whining, he earned this ban fair and square. He knew he'd been accumulating warnings and kept toeing the line, no-one's to blame some people are just like that. Even if he hadn't made that particular post it would've happened anyway in a week or so.


----------



## fischju (Aug 2, 2008)

Bonemonkey was a noob


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 3, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> testing area is always messed up
> remember the 4chan invasion a little while back?
> and then all the horny teens making topics about sex
> and before that it was just plain boring for a bit



and before _that _it was awesome.


@psyfira I'm not whining about bonemonkey's ban, just the attitude in general toward stuff that could maybe be hurting someone's feelings (note the maybe)


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 3, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is exactly why I'm not complaining about most of the locked threads... most of the ones that get locked are the failed up ones by ScuberSteve...

TA was never about insulting people so I don't mind personal attacks removed either.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Aug 3, 2008)

Linkiboy, I would agree totally..
Exactly this:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> TA was never about insulting people so I don't mind personal attacks removed either.


----------



## Alerek (Aug 3, 2008)

All I can say about BM is that the random pictures i'd see in the shoutbox dealie cracked me up on a regular basis. I don't know what the ban was for, but I hope those differences are set aside in time, and BM will make a return to GBAtemp.


----------



## Hiratai (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh well.


----------



## Man18 (Aug 3, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Xcalibur said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yesterday?


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 3, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> testing area is always messed up
> remember the 4chan invasion a little while back?
> and then all the horny teens making topics about sex
> and before that it was just plain boring for a bit


come to think of it, it started sucking around the same time you joined xcalibur


----------



## Gore (Aug 7, 2008)

jumpman is such a monster
if he was here right now i'd probably stab him or kick him or something


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Aug 7, 2008)

Again I ask...whats so special about Bone Monkey?


----------



## jocelyn77 (Aug 7, 2008)

who is this BoneMonkey character? and whats so great about him? did he die or something? EVERYONE has a purple ribbon with a monkey skull on it in their siggy...

EDIT: oh he was banned! but still whats so great about him?


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Aug 7, 2008)

jocelyn77 said:
			
		

> who is this BoneMonkey character? and whats so great about him? did he die or something? EVERYONE has a purple ribbon with a monkey skull on it in their siggy...
> 
> EDIT: oh he was banned! but still whats so great about him?


hes one of the most funny and most famous bonemonkeys
your a newcomer so you dont know


----------



## Gore (Aug 7, 2008)

Why was my post removed? Jumpman specifically said we could talk about him being a monster in here.


----------



## cubin' (Aug 7, 2008)

Surely the gbatemp staff are mature enough to negotiate with bonemonkey? An outright ban is ridiculous...what exactly did he do that was so horrible that you guys have to be nazi's? 

I posted a video of a man chopping up his own penis and testicles with a butchers knife. It wasn't a fake either. I got a warning and that's it. 

I think the staff are being unreasonable. There has to be some way to work this out civilly.


----------



## cubin' (Aug 7, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Again I ask...whats so special about Bone Monkey?



He's a god amongst men. A true visionary, similar to jesus - but modern day.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 7, 2008)

cubin' said:
			
		

> Surely the gbatemp staff are mature enough to negotiate with bonemonkey? An outright ban is ridiculous...what exactly did he do that was so horrible that you guys have to be nazi's?
> 
> *I posted a video of a man chopping up his own penis and testicles with a butchers knife. It wasn't a fake either. * I got a warning and that's it.
> 
> I think the staff are being unreasonable. There has to be some way to work this out civilly.



WTF?


----------



## cubin' (Aug 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> cubin' said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://wiki.bmezine.com/index.php/Castration


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 7, 2008)

LOL


----------



## DeMoN (Aug 7, 2008)

Rofl, you did _not_ just post it again.


----------



## Gore (Aug 7, 2008)

he posted a wiki to castration


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 7, 2008)

http://bonemonkey.deviantart.com/

Is this...?


----------



## science (Aug 7, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> http://bonemonkey.deviantart.com/
> 
> Is this...?



not him

he once posted a pic of himself. he was afraid to do so, though, because he thought someone would photoshop a penis into it. that is classic bonemonkey


he has a goatee


----------



## Gore (Aug 7, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







if bonemonkey was here
he'd say
don't photoshop a penis in my mouth


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 7, 2008)

I got a 3 day suspension for posting goatse I agree that mods are too harsh present day I should've been banned for it lol and if I did it today I wouldve jumpman17 you are a horrible monsters 

and then jumpman was zombie


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I must have missed that.
I can't even imagine how Bonemonkey looks. I really don't want to. 
It might ruin the thought of Bonemonkey..

Edit: Too late...


----------



## Gore (Aug 7, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> Oh I must have missed that.
> I can't even imagine how Bonemonkey looks. I really don't want to.
> It might ruin the thought of Bonemonkey..


LOWNED


----------



## Renegade_R (Aug 7, 2008)

Well it just did...he's your normal average spammer...get on with your lives people....he's banned...live with it.  I think its totally over reactive to petition the admins to unban a member that spams the shoutbox and testing forum with trash.  If you want 4chan, 4chan is at 4chan.


----------



## Awdofgum (Aug 7, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Well it just did...he's your normal average spammer...get on with your lives people....he's banned...live with it.  I think its totally over reactive to petition the admins to unban a member that spams the shoutbox and testing forum with trash.  If you want 4chan, 4chan is at 4chan.



No one is petitioning here, this is just the memorial where we discuss Bonemonkey and his past.


----------



## Gore (Aug 7, 2008)

Also, don't be a fuckhead.
BoneMonkey wasn't 4chan.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 7, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Well it just did...he's your normal average spammer...get on with your lives people....he's banned...live with it.  I think its totally over reactive to petition the admins to unban a member that spams the shoutbox and testing forum with trash.  If you want 4chan, 4chan is at 4chan.


Trash? No. The things he posted were better than the 90% of the horseshit posted present day.


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 7, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Renegade_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This.

I also love how everyone is blaming 4chan for everything, when I bet 99% of the people saying that have never been there.


----------



## The Worst (Aug 7, 2008)

Mewgia: Defender of 4chan


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 7, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> Well it just did...*he's your normal average spammer*...get on with your lives people....he's banned...live with it.  I think its totally over reactive to petition the admins to unban a member that spams the shoutbox and testing forum with trash.  If you want 4chan, 4chan is at 4chan.



No hes really not, his shit was mostly original and funny! Thats why this has been going on for a week now since his ban with no end in sight! And thats why mods are panicking and locking any new threads on the subject, and claiming they are being victimised and branded "monsters" when no one said anything like that! All anyone has said is just give him one last chance!

p0wned


----------



## Mewgia (Aug 7, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> Mewgia: Defender of 4chan



Dude I don't even go to 4chan. But it's pretty stupid how people blame it all the time for TA's demise, when all of the threads that are _really _killing it would be sent to the back of the board asap if posted on 4chan.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Renegade_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are? News to me.


----------



## JPH (Aug 7, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> We are? News to me.


dice said something about it *points you to Staff Area*

It really is getting out of hand.


----------



## Gaisuto (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, he isn't getting a personal exception for every rule in the book. It's already known that duplicate threads of a subject are usually closed, it's not out of "OH GOD WE'RE ACTUALLY REGRETTING OUR DECISION!"ness.


----------



## p1ngpong (Aug 7, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well it looks like that to me anyway, I thought you could post mostly anything in the testing area that wasnt obscene, offensive or flamey. But in one day weve had two threads get locked with a pretty straight warning that if you start any more threads on bonemonkey being banned they will get deleted!


----------



## The Worst (Aug 7, 2008)

It's obvious whats happening here.  And it's disgusting.


----------



## dice (Aug 7, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU'RE NO SON OF MINE!


----------



## JPH (Aug 7, 2008)

closed because i am an asshole.

also at author's request.


----------

